# Are there any fish that look similar to a frontosa



## Squege56 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just smaller it doesnt have to be identical just similar if there is any fish.


----------



## AZcichlidfreak (Nov 16, 2010)

Neolamprologus tretocephalus is as close as I can think of as far as appearance. They don't get as big and don't get the cranial hump. However, they are HIGHLY AGGRESSIVE!!!!
Also there is Neolamprologus Sexfasiatus.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

cyrtocara moori


----------



## Squege56 (Apr 19, 2011)

could that go in a 55 gallon with 6 other fish


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

:lol:

:roll:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Squege56 said:


> could that go in a 55 gallon with 6 other fish


If you are talking about a Cyrtocara moori... no.

A single Neolamprologus tretocephalus would likely be an ok addition, and be fine in a 55 gallon.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Well a moori would work for 8-10 months in a 55 if you got it small. They grow very slow. If you planned to upgrade to atleast a 90 it would be fine. They do get big.


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Neolamprologus sexfasciatus (samazi) may work well. I 
had a gold and he was pretty peaceful.

here's a pic from the profiles section


----------

